# 1969 5 speed fastback



## vince72 (Oct 17, 2022)

I couldn’t pass this one up. I hope it cleans up nicely. Il be doing more research on how to make it look best as possible


----------



## nick tures (Oct 17, 2022)

Very cool Vince !


----------



## indycycling (Oct 18, 2022)

great accessories!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 18, 2022)

That thing is loaded up with all the goodies. Nice Vince


----------



## vince72 (Oct 18, 2022)

The person I picked it up from has about 17 more muscle bikes he is just not ready to sell them just yet


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 18, 2022)

Wow, a V-rroom.
Had one of those on a tricycle.


----------



## vince72 (Oct 18, 2022)

He claims it works, I have to get a key for it


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 19, 2022)

Hopefully the old batteries haven’t been in there the last several decades


----------



## vince72 (Oct 19, 2022)

Luckily he took them out for this reason


----------



## toomanystings (Oct 20, 2022)

vince72 said:


> I couldn’t pass this one up. I hope it cleans up nicely. Il be doing more research on how to make it look best as possible
> 
> View attachment 1714984
> 
> ...



lets talk about the 73 camaro in the backround


----------



## vince72 (Oct 20, 2022)

72- Its currently being converted to holly fuel injection sniper system & tko 600.
Its a vortec headed 350 small block chevy


----------

